# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz night Sunday 8.30pm

## Wellies

All welcome.  Please come if you have never been there before it is fun honestly.

----------


## Fluff

unable to attend this week, we will be rocking away to Muse in Wembley!  :Smile: 

have fun though

----------


## Ricco

Will be there if I can.  :Smile:

----------


## Wellies

Results from the quiz last night are
1st Betty 32 points
2nd canuck 21 points
3rd htwood, Foxy and _Ju_ 15 points

thanks to everyone for turning up and for making my job easy

----------


## Betty

Sorry, as was mentioned previously,  I won't be available on Sunday June 24 to be quizzie.  Any volunteers?

----------

